

Prey - Mz
http://www.randomhouse.ca/hazlitt/feature/prey

======
Mz
I think it is beautifully written but perhaps it deserves a trigger warning
and NSFW warning. The subject matter is a woman's rape and, basically, how she
psychologically prepared herself to face her assailant in court -- not once,
but twice (the first trial resulted in a hung jury). I apologize for not
thinking to do that yesterday when I posted it. I am still figuring out how to
do this posting-articles-on-HN thing.

